# FL firefighter gets probation after stealing severed foot



## Tincanfireman (May 30, 2009)

A former Port St. Lucie firefighter was found guilty of misdemeanor theft after she took a severed foot from an accident scene. Read the complete story here...


----------



## VentMedic (May 30, 2009)

And here we have a fine example of someone involved in EMS putting little regard as to whether the patient wanted his foot back for a chance of reattachment before feeding it to her dog. 

Now back to the OHP thread...


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 30, 2009)

Bummer.  We have such a shortage of firemen in Florida.


----------



## reaper (May 30, 2009)

Nice to know that stealing a body part, is only a misdemeanor!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

reaper said:


> Nice to know that stealing a body part, is only a misdemeanor!



As long as it's already detached ^_^


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 30, 2009)

reaper said:


> Nice to know that stealing a body part, is only a misdemeanor!



The DA could only charge her with the lesser charge because they couldn't determine the value...


----------



## VentMedic (May 30, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> The DA could only charge her with the lesser charge because they couldn't determine the value...


 
I find that hard to believe since medical malpractice suits always seem to come up with a number and insurance or workmen's comp always have a value of worth for whatever body part is lost or permanently disabled.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 31, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I find that hard to believe



I agree, but I was referencing the article mentioned in the original post


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 1, 2009)

*And the story takes another twist...*

Seems the body part in question was an "unrecognizable mass of flesh" and was removed by rescue crews to extricate the patient from the wreckage.

(Please holster your weapons, I'm just the messenger.)

See the story from Firehouse.com here

My question: Has anyone ever heard of a field amputation of a partial limb by "rescue crews" as referenced in the article?


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 1, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Seems the body part in question was an *"unrecognizable mass of flesh"* and was removed by rescue crews to extricate the patient from the wreckage.
> 
> (Please holster your weapons, I'm just the messenger.)
> 
> ...


 
That's a slight change from an earlier story.

http://www.wpbf.com/news/17555424/detail.html



> St. Lucie County Fire District Chief Ron Parrish said his department was told the firefighter only took the foot and not a leg.


 
By amputation, it could also mean the leg was severed almost completely except for some skin. It is sometimes necessary to finish cutting through the skin to free the patient and then have better access to retrieve the extremity. I have done this in a couple of industrial and commercial fishing accidents.


----------



## MedicObserver (Jun 8, 2009)

read the reply i posted to the thread about the EMT taking pictures of a murder victim and posting them on the web. then you will know my opinion on this issue as well.


----------

